# The Christian and Epistemology



## Puritanhead (Jul 19, 2005)

Who are some prominent Christian philosophers that offer a Christian perspective on epistemology or Christian epistemological methods for dessemminating knowledge? Likewise, is there a particularly Reformed Christian perspective on epistemology or Reformed thinker who speaks to the matter.

Epistemology, from the Greek words episteme (knowledge) and logos (word/speech) is the branch of philosophy that deals with the nature, origin and scope of knowledge.

[Edited on 7-19-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2005)

I would recommend Cornelius Van Til.


----------



## rmwilliamsjr (Jul 19, 2005)

Alvin Plantinga


----------



## Robin (Jul 19, 2005)

Ronald Nash

r.


----------



## Theogenes (Jul 29, 2005)

I recommend Gordon Clark
Jim


----------



## Preach (Jul 30, 2005)

I second Paul's recommendation of Michael Butler's audo series (11 tapes I think). It is a very good introductory work and critically analyzes Plantinga and others.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_Who are some prominent Christian philosophers that offer a Christian perspective on epistemology or Christian epistemological methods for dessemminating knowledge? Likewise, is there a particularly Reformed Christian perspective on epistemology or Reformed thinker who speaks to the matter.
> 
> Epistemology, from the Greek words episteme (knowledge) and logos (word/speech) is the branch of philosophy that deals with the nature, origin and scope of knowledge.



Hello Ryan,

I noticed you started this thread months ago, and I suspect you've done some research since then. Although I started with listening to the lectures of the late Dr. Cornelius Van Til, the late Dr. Greg Bahnsen wins my highest recommendation. His lectures have re-shaped the way I think, and brought me back to thinking biblically. Seriously, his lectures on neutrality and antithesis are loaded with Scripture support. Through listening to his lectures, it occured to me the multitude of Scriptures dealing with knowledge. It took some time, but when it hit home, it really hit home, and it was like; "doh, how could I have been so stupid?" lol 

I recommend Dr. Bahnsen's "Jesus is Lord Over All: The Myth of Neutrality" CD series.
and his "The Apologetic Implications of Self-Deception" CD series.
and I recommend the lecture "Revelational Epistemology" from his "Seminary Apologetics" CD series. You could just purchase an mp3 for that lecture alone, but the entire set is worth listening to. 

The lecture(s) "Worldviews in Collision: At War With the World" really drove in the need for antithesis through my thick head. The Myth of Neutrality series was like delicious icing on an already tasty cake. 

Would I be guessing correctly if I thought you already knew about the free Dr. Bahnsen articles available here?

I also recommend John Frame's book "The Doctrine of the Knowledge of God". You can read many articles written by John Frame here, including the article: Unregenerate Knowledge of God

I should bring something about Dr. Bahnsen to your attention. He received a Ph.D. in philosophy from the University of Southern California, specializing in the theory of knowledge. He was a "doctor" of epistemology. The Apologetic Implications of Self-Deception lecture(s) is based on his doctoral dissertation. 

Sorry I didn't respond sooner, I dunno if I didn't notice this thread or what, but the subject of epistemology is of great interest to me.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Snyder_
> I recommend Gordon Clark
> Jim


----------



## Saiph (Nov 2, 2005)

Isn't Plantinga a mormon ?


----------



## gwine (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Saiph_
> Isn't Plantinga a mormon ?



hardly

"Alvin Plantinga (born 15 November 1932 in Ann Arbor, Michigan, of Frisian ancestry) is a contemporary American philosopher known for his work in epistemology, metaphysics, and the philosophy of religion. Like Richard Swinburne, he is a contemporary philosophical apologist for Christianity." (from Wikipedia)

Alvin Plantinga: The Analytic Theist


----------

